# Variegated Plants Center 🌱



## variegatedplantscent (10 mo ago)

Hello, We are owner of nursery's in USA, Taiwan 🍀☘

We've available species of Monstera, Philodendron, Syngonium, Anthurium, Alocasia, Pachyprodium plants








I want to offer cooperation for plants, I have a retail price list for plants.

If you buy it in large quantities (wholesale) you will get a much cheaper price than the prices on this list 

Deliveries are made via DHL, EMS, UPS and FedEx

Payment options for secure transactions 💌

BTC, Cashapp, Venmo, Zelle, PayPal and Gift cards ✅

We offer 💯 of our services.

Thanks 😊 and much love ❤ to all plants lovers

Variegated Plants Center 

➡ Email: [email protected] 
👉 Website : https://variegatedplantscenter.com/
Email or order directly from our website


----------

